# Aircraft design sketch book (Lockheed - 1940)



## MiTasol (Mar 19, 2022)

I had a copy of this that grew legs years ago and have been searching for an affordable replacement intermittently since. Most copies seem to be in the $200 plus range.

I found one on the web recently and it did not say CD or photocopy so I mistakenly thought it was an original. I failed to check so it is my own fault.

It is a crappy photocopy with some pages repeated two to four times and many pages missing. Next time I will ask first.

This scan has no duplicated pages.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

Nice one.


----------



## PFVA63 (Mar 19, 2022)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> I had a copy of this that grew legs years ago and have been searching for an affordable replacement intermittently since. Most copies seem to be in the $200 plus range.
> 
> I found one on the web recently and it did not say CD or photocopy so I mistakenly thought it was an original. I failed to check so it is my own fault.
> 
> ...









Are you talking about this book?


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 19, 2022)

Different cover but possibly yours is a later edition or reprint. Your title is also marginally different.

The version I had/have is 1940 with this cover which was blue with black writing on my original. Contents were all black on white with very light paper, almost like rice paper.





Contents of mine


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2022)

This is what mine has. Looks like a modern reprint that can be had for just north of $10.00.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks - as common as dirt once you gave me the new title


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2022)

No worries. Glad I could help.


----------

